# Advice please



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Looking to buy a fly rod and reel for bream and small bass. Which weight/length should I be looking at ? Also, who has the best prices? Thanks.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*bream rod*

Nowadays, most any graphite rod is decent. In this case the reel is strictly for storage, so no need to spend a lot of $. Id get anything from a 3 weight to maybe a 5 weight...just in case a good sized bass grabs your bug. A 9 ft rod can be a hassle on a bush and tree covered bank....sometimes a 7ft or 8 ft rod would be more convenient. Ive only done this a few times....so you might get more precise information:whistling:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

'a' gave you good advice. You can pick up a 5wt combo at any sporting goods store and it will have the rod, reel, backing and fly line all together. 8 feet is a good length. Buy a few sponge bugs and some floatant and go get 'em. That same outfit will let you fish for trout, small bass, and even cast streamers for small specks and reds.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

All good advise....also ....don't take any wooden nickels.....sorry couldn't resist. If you are looking for cheap. Go to WalMart web site and order one of the Eagle Claw 7' 5/6 wt glass rods for around $20. Also order one of their $20 SA 6wt WF floating fly lines. Then find an on sale $25 or less reel. If you go to Cabelas or BassPro they can put 100 yards of 20# backing on the reel for you. ......For sunfish or bass get a few small poppers. For sunfish I prefer small foam spiders. For a beginner glass rods are an advantage because they will take a lot more abuse without failing.

Eagle Claw also offers a 3/4 wt rod but the 7' one will be a little more versatile for you as far as fly size is concerned and it will not over power the sunfish either. Great outfit for the money. This is my opinion and just remember that like opinions, everybody has a back side and all of the me stink. :whistling:

I have the same setup and I have been flyfishing since 1970


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

As others have said, the reel isn't too important on small rods. It's just for line storage. You'll be fighting the fish with the line on small rods. Once you hit 8 weight, reels become pretty important.

A 6 weight is a little heavy for bluegills and small bass. It's what I use, but it's a little bit of overkill. If you're mainly going after bluegills go down to a 4. The dink bass will be fun on this too. If you're hucking big streamers for big bass, you'll want to up to an 8 weight.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

We just picked up a little package deal at BPS this weekend for my 7 yr old since some guys there were kind enough to tie a few flies for him. Its an 8' Pflueger kit and everything comes in the package for around $70. All you need to supply is the flies. That was about the cheapest outfit they had for a beginner.

My 18 yr old pulled a bream off our dock with it this afternoon. Ive played with it a couple of times and definitely seems like something I could get into in the right situations.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

SLICK75 said:


> We just picked up a little package deal at BPS this weekend for my 7 yr old since some guys there were kind enough to tie a few flies for him. Its an 8' Pflueger kit and everything comes in the package for around $70. All you need to supply is the flies. That was about the cheapest outfit they had for a beginner.
> 
> My 18 yr old pulled a bream off our dock with it this afternoon. Ive played with it a couple of times and definitely seems like something I could get into in the right situations.



Be careful.. It can be highly addicting especially when you start tying.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

PusherManB2 said:


> Be careful.. It can be highly addicting especially when you start tying.


Yeah, I watched those guys at BPS tying and started getting the itch to learn something new. My wife had to walk away, she could see it in our eyes. :whistling:


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

SLICK75 said:


> My 18 yr old pulled a bream off our dock with it this afternoon. Ive played with it a couple of times and definitely seems like something I could get into in the right situations.


Same thing happened to me. A buddy and I went bass fishing and it wasn't so hot, so I picked up his fly rod with a popping bug and had a blast. I told him I was buying one and leaving the bass rod at home next time. Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Generally speaking I would agree with Boboe. Graphite and glass are two different animals. I do own the rod that I suggested and fish it on occasion in the small creeks that I mostly fish. I personally fish a 2wt graphite for sunfish and small bass but my 3wt glass does limit me more on the size and weight of flies that will cast the distances that I usually fish. The EC 5/6 wt in question fishes very comparable to my 2wt graphite and does not over power the sunfish and small bass as one might think. I would not recommend most 6wt graphites or even a lot of 5wts. For what the OP stated was his target I would recommend a 3wt graphite. Remember, glass and graphite are different and do cast and fish different. One other thing that we must keep in mind is that every rod must be judged on it's own merits. Every rod is different even within stated line wts. :thumbsup:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't be afraid of the eagle claw fiberglass rods. good entry level rods but, I still use mine fairly frequently. I keep it in the car and will fish with it if I have time at any available water. I think I ordered mine thru gander mountain for rod reel line about 65 bucks maybe a little less it was a couple of years ago.


----------

